# Model 94 value



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I have to sell a couple of my guns, does anyone have an idea on what a Winchester Model 94 chambered in 45LC roughly 1997 vintage is worth? Condition I would say is a 9.5 out of 10.:smt017


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If I'm looking at the right one, the 2007 Standard Catalog of firearms lists it at about $450 New-In-Box. So I would figure around that or a bit less if you can find the right buyer.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

ok thanks, I forgot to mention it has the large opening lever like the one in the series The Rifleman. I don't know if it changes the value but I haven't seen any others exactly like it.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The oversize levers usually go for $70 - $100, but it won't add that much to the value of the gun.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

So $400 would be a decent price for the right person? That's what I would like out of it anyway, hate to sell it since I already reload for my Blackhawk and would like to see it's value go up more but oh well. Just another casualty of the recession I guess.:smt022


----------

